# FOR SALE-AUDREY 2 PUPPETS



## Kfred (Nov 14, 2016)

Hi All, 

I have a set of Audrey 2 puppets for sale here in tallahassee florida.
includes 

1 small hand puppet in coffee can
1 jacket with fake arm puppet
1 med sized body puppet
 comes with pot and "root" pants.
1 large finale puppet.
finale puppet comes with "root" base

grabbing arms are there too but could use some work.
no finale "wings with faces" drop.

we are in the process of moving storage. the puppets have been rented out several times over the years but its time to pass them on to someone who might be able to use them and then rent them on their own.

I am open to offers in the $1000.00 to 800. range, OBO, plus you pay shipping from tallahassee.

big plant is approximately the size of a smart car, estimated weight is 80 pounds. easy to lift by one strong operator.
pictures available.







I can be contacted via email at :
[email protected]


----------



## Wheezy (Nov 20, 2016)

Still available? I may have someone who would be interested for a high school in Central Florida.


----------



## Kfred (Nov 21, 2016)

Hi. yes still available.
Feel free to forward my contact info.
[email protected] .


----------



## Kfred (Aug 27, 2017)

Hello all,
These puppets are no longer available.
they have been sold to ...*Monticello Opera House, Inc.* - 185 West Washington Street - PO Box 518 Monticello, FL 32345 - 
Phone: 850-997-4242 - [email protected]
they may be interested in selling or renting when they are done with them.


----------

